# Rent/sale: small homestead in southern IN



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

We are located near Palmyra Indiana. 45 minutes from downtown Louisville Kentucky.

Here it is: A 4.75 acre homestead only 3 miles off the state highway. 

House: MH with five bedrooms and three bathrooms. Completely redone interior with paint, laminate wood flooring, large covered front porch, large back deck. Open floorplan, over 2000 sq ft. There is a fireplace and large master bathroom. Separate laundry rm. Electric new hot water heater, electric forced air heat and propane heaters. Propane tank stays. Washer, dryer, stove stays. City water.

LAND: 4.75 acres. Gently rolling to flat. Some woods with blue river frontage. Land is Certified Naturally Grown. Large established garden areas. Fruit tree orchard w/ plum, pear, peach, apricot, and apple trees. Wild blackberry stand, negected raspberry stand with over 60 plants!

Newly built barn(stalls made for cows/goats.) Barn has a milking area and goat stand and cow stantion. A large lean-to for chickens, rabbits or hay storage. there is also a big covered area for hay storage etc. A big workshop/shed. Three pastures and a barnyard. Also another fenced are for chickens/dogs etc. Orchard is fenced or chickens. there are large landscaped area that we've let go a bit--but many hundreds of dollars in plants and bushes.

Rent :$725 Sell:$82,000 Will consider rent-to-own. Animals okay


----------

